# A good ripper?



## satindemon4u (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking for a good ripper! Right now I am using Magic DVD Ripper and it is alright.

I would prefer a ripper that rips without loss of quality. Therefore I get you know, maximum quality!

Ideas?


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 30, 2011)

EAC is the best free ripper. There is also dbpoweramp.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

Jack the Ripper.



also isnt ripping like piracy?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> Jack the Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> also isnt ripping like piracy?



Idk, is it? I mean if you buy the DVD and rip it to your computer for personal use and enjoyment with no intent to share or distribute then is it?


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Idk, is it? I mean if you buy the DVD and rip it to your computer for personal use and enjoyment with no intent to share or distribute then is it?



No. Let's keep the topic off of piracy all together. It's been known to destroy threads.

I would take Frederik's advice.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. Let's keep the topic off of piracy all together. It's been known to destroy threads.
> 
> I would take Frederik's advice.



Sounds good. Also, I was talking for DVD's. Those both are for CD's and audio, which actually, I may get because I have no ripper for CD's.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you threw people off when you said you wanted FLAC, which is an audio format, not a video format, so they assumed you meant CDs.

What exactly are you wanting to do?  There are rippers out there that will rip a DVD exactly as it is on the DVD, which would give no quality loss, but of course take up a substantial amount of space.  And then there is re-encoding the DVD files to make them smaller, but at a loss of visual and audio quality.


----------



## wiak (Sep 30, 2011)

dBPoweramp is the best ripper, why? integrates epicly nice into explorer, supports most codecs including flac and ogg vorbis, it also has multi-core support, and so on 
http://dbpoweramp.com/

unless you mean jack the ripper 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_the_Ripper


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> EAC is the best free ripper. There is also dbpoweramp.



Ditto, i recommended EAC (Exact Audio Copy) in a similar thread. Lots of options and encoders.

EDIT: What exactly is it you want to rip from DVD? The video? You can make an ISO backup of a disk using imgburn.


----------



## wiak (Sep 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ditto, i recommended EAC (Exact Audio Copy) in a similar thread. Lots of options and encoders.
> 
> EDIT: What exactly is it you want to rip from DVD? The video? You can make an ISO backup of a disk using imgburn.


i prefer DVD Decrypter for those that works and AnyDVD (HD) for those that dont and bd


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. Let's keep the topic off of piracy all together. It's been known to destroy threads.
> 
> I would take Frederik's advice.



and give people infractions/warnings


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 1, 2011)

OP changed to make sense. LOL


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 1, 2011)

Most of the programs are plenty capable of ripping without producing artifacts. I think the performance difference is mainly in how long the encoding time is for various formats.


----------

